

Ask HN: Slow as a snail on valium? - ColinWright

I once remember seeing a sign on a Burroughs B6700 declaring it to be "As slow as a snail on valium."  Seems an apt description of Hacker News right now.<p>Is there a problem?  Or is it just me?  It's happening through both my current network connections.
======
brk
"Me too".

Tried through 3 different networks, including one dedicated 8Mbps WAN
connection that is pretty much dedicated only to me.

Also got some server timeouts trying to submit comments.

~~~
ColinWright
It's got faster again for me. I wonder if it's been rebooted, or if it's
running out of memory, or if it's being hammered by traffic for some reason.

Just curious.

